# Code 3 driver tips and suggestions



## mssassypants (Apr 5, 2010)

Hello all,
 I've recently started my training with a local agency and am currently undergoing my FTO time. During this segment of the training I have to be cleared for Code 3 response and transport driving. Do any of you out there have tips to help with this? Any advice, suggestions will be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 5, 2010)

There are no opponents. This is not a race. 

Until you get used to driving a larger vehicle (if you aren't already), turn wide. If it doesn't feel like you're too wide, then you probably aren't turning wide enough. 

Start and stop as smoothly as possible. Flooring the accelerator isn't going to do anything beneficial. 

No, you are not racing the grim reaper. There is no race. 

Take a second before starting a response or transport and breath. Do you know how to get there? Is everyone ready? Take another breath. Stay relaxed. 

DO NOT TAILGATE! Keep a good following distance between cars in front of you if you are unable to pass someone. Keeping following distance allows you to react if they suddently do something stupid. It keeps more of your ambulance in their rear view mirror making you more visable to them. 

Remember, you are exempt from most traffic laws. Those yellow lines are just lines and will not stop you from going into the opposite lane. It's by far better to go into the opposite lane to reach an intersection with a red light then to force a line of cars into the intersection against a red light. Not tailgating will give you time to decide if you need to cross over when there are median islands seperating traffic. 

This. Is. Not. A. Race.

Due regard: If you are in an accident, you caused the accident unless proven otherwise. 

Yes, the siren is loud. You are also sitting either immediately behind or immediately below the siren. The cars coming from the cross street ahead traveling 30-40 MPH while you are traveling at 30-40 MPH? Not that loud for them. 

Vision works on contrast. Bright lights are not as attention grabbing on a bright day. 

THIS IS NOT A RACE!

Lights and sirens are not an easy button for "cool beans."

When entering an intersection with a red light, stay towards the inside lanes, even if making a right turn. An ambulance making a right turn from the middle of the intersection is very visable. An ambulance making a right turn from the right lane is not. You still need to gain control of the street you're turning onto and if you're in the right lane, you're where the sheeple are trained to merge to. Do not get between sheeple and their training. 

Pro-tip for stopping (code 3 or otherwise). Right before you come to a complete stop, let up on the break for a second. This will help shed off the momentum instead of having the ambulance stop, and then jolt back as the springs release their energy. 

Have I mentioned that this is not, never has been, and never will be a race yet?

You are the driver. You are ultimately responsible for the safe operation of the vehicle. Others may pressure you to drive reckless. Others may pressure you to drive faster. However no one can force you to put your foot down on the accelerator. Similarly, if you are in an accident, no one is going to fess up to pressuring you to go faster. As the driver, you are in control, and solely responsible, for the operation of the ambulance.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 5, 2010)

Also a word. Don't listen if someone tells you that you can run 'code 2'. There is no such thing. If your lights are on, your siren should be on too (unless backing or other activity that you need lights on for but aren't moving too much)


EDIT: JPINFV brings up a good point on designations. My old system used code 1 for regular non emergent driving, code 3 for lights and sirens.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 5, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Also a word. Don't listen if someone tells you that you can run 'code 2'. There is no such thing. If your lights are on, your siren should be on too (unless backing or other activity that you need lights on for but aren't moving too much)



One really quick clarification on that. "Code 2" in systems that use the "code 2/code 3" designations (as compared to systems using "priority" or "signal" designations), code 3 means lights and sirens, code 2 means regular driving (no lights and sirens). I do agree, though, that when starting out it should be all or nothing. However, once experienced, I see nothing wrong with turning off the siren when no traffic is present (such as late at night).


----------



## 8jimi8 (Apr 5, 2010)

if you are 5 miles from the hospital

the difference between driving 60 mph and 95mph = 1 minutes and 40 seconds - not accounting for traffic.

If someone is going to die in 1.6 minutes, there is no need to endanger the rest of the world.

I know that it is EMERGENCY medicine, but you still need to arrive alive... and without hurting other people.  So slow down.  My protocols call for no more than 5 miles over the limit.


----------



## exodus (Apr 5, 2010)

I've driven full code lights w.o siren before, but it was only backroads...

Reason being, it was a nicu transport, 4 hour old baby, lots of problems, had a heart murmur, so we had to drive real slow through back roads to get through the hospital since the doctor was saying, with how bad the murmur was bumps are real dangerous for it... Edit: It was only about a half mile tx.


----------



## EMSLaw (Apr 5, 2010)

Most of the advice you've gotten is good. Stay to the left.  Don't go to the right around traffic, because cars are supposed to pull to the right and WILL pull over right in front of you.  

Take a CEVO or EVOC course.  Take one with maneuvers, if your service will let you.  They take you out in a rig in a controlled environment so you can handle around cones, use a skid pad, and otherwise drive on the ragged edge without risk to life.  

Don't think that just because you're in a big white ambulance with $50,000 worth of flashing LED lights the guy in the pinto ahead of you will see you.  He will not.  Or he will, but he'll do exactly the wrong thing.  

If you're just starting out, let your partner worry about the lights, sirens, air horns, and radio.  You just drive.  That's enough of a drain for the first little while.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 5, 2010)

*Do as you are told formally. Ignore informal advice.*

CODE 2...hurry without warning devices, or lights only? Neither is legal nor rational.
JPINV, sometimes THEY (non-EMS drivers) think it's a race. Let em go.


----------



## mssassypants (Apr 5, 2010)

Thank you all for the information. Yes my first few code responses were indeed nerve wracking. My driving is improving, but still needs work, I will be sure to apply this information when I'm on my next shift.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 9, 2010)

*What I learned from my first code three response:*

1. If the crew chief says "Go faster" and you lose control, he will turn to you and say "Think you were going fast enough?".
2. Road turns, banked towards the outside instead of inside, on pavement and glazed over with ice, are not good to turn or brake suddenly on.h34r: Especially with pedestrians and a guard shack immediately in front of you. 
3. Someone out there looks after driving newbies.


----------



## KillTank (Apr 9, 2010)

Never brake in the middle of  turn. Always slow down before a turn and ease into the gas coming out of it. Slow in Fast out. mind your sirens when going into residential neighborhoods or school zones with lots of kids and parents walking around. 

*NEVER SPEED THROUGH A SCHOOL ZONE* its bad enough you have flashing lights and kids are attracted to them. 

When code 3 while transporting remind your self that there are souls in the box that could possibly be un strapped and easily thrown around. I have broken a rib because of a careless driver. 

always stay to your left and never tailgate. 

Code 3 is lights and sirnes with regard to your own, your partners, your patients and the publics safety.

Code 1 is normal driving while obeying all traffic laws

Code 2 is only used by law enforcement.

if your ambulance has a air horn (not the electric horn on the siren box)only use it to clear an intersection before arriving at it or to warn tractor trailers. It is very loud and will scare the crap out of motorists around you.

Try not to develop tunnel vision

always listen to your instinct. If your mind is telling you that you are going too fast, slow down. Do not let your partner tell you to drive faster or take any actions that you dont feel right with.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 9, 2010)

KillTank said:


> Code 3 is lights and sirnes with regard to your own, your partners, your patients and the publics safety.
> 
> Code 1 is normal driving while obeying all traffic laws
> 
> Code 2 is only used by law enforcement.



While the concepts are sound, that nomenclature is not standard.


----------



## KillTank (Apr 9, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> While the concepts are sound, that nomenclature is not standard.



Standard in my area.


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 9, 2010)

No emergency is that critical that you should have to exceed the posted speed limit.

The siren is seldom truly effective except at intersections or when turning, the lights will often afford you all the right-of-way you need.  Racing around with the siren and lights going is not really needed and just makes you look like a tard.

You are *not* AJ Foyt and it aint the Indy 500 out there.

In three years I am yet to see a vehicle go to a job or to hospital where the siren was used other than to clear intersections; it'll probably never happen because there really is no point to running around with the lights and siren going continously.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 9, 2010)

KillTank said:


> Standard in my area.



Key word is "my area."

According to my area, I'm an EMT-I. Of course since EMT-I (Roman numeral 1) is confused with EMT-Intermediate, I never use the term EMT-I (Roman numeral 1). Also, the OP is not from your area.


----------



## KillTank (Apr 9, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Key word is "my area."
> 
> According to my area, I'm an EMT-I. Of course since EMT-I (Roman numeral 1) is confused with EMT-Intermediate, I never use the term EMT-I (Roman numeral 1). Also, the OP is not from your area.



thats cause cali sucks ^_^


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 9, 2010)

Land of fruits and nuts will always trump the land of steers and...


----------



## KillTank (Apr 9, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> No emergency is that critical that you should have to exceed the posted speed limit.
> 
> The siren is seldom truly effective except at intersections or when turning, the lights will often afford you all the right-of-way you need.  Racing around with the siren and lights going is not really needed and just makes you look like a tard.
> 
> ...



Most protocols state when using lights you must use sirens. Its more of a safety kinda thing. You should never think that you have the right-of-way. Lights and sirens ask for the right of way. I guess its different in new zealand than here in the states. I disregard the speed limit and drive "safe speed" something you may learn in driving classes.


----------



## KillTank (Apr 9, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Land of fruits and nuts will always trump the land of steers and...



hahahahaha You got me!


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 9, 2010)

How many times have you drove an ambulance while using lights and sirens?


----------



## KillTank (Apr 9, 2010)

never have, I just watch a lot of cops and rescue 911


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 9, 2010)

So if you're the only car on the road at, say, 2 am, you always had your siren running?


----------



## exodus (Apr 9, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> So if you're the only car on the road at, say, 2 am, you always had your siren running?



Only time I dont use sirens is when there's no cars around.


----------



## KillTank (Apr 9, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> So if you're the only car on the road at, say, 2 am, you always had your siren running?



yes, even if I am the only car on the road. I don't know who is going to try and cross or if a car is going to turn out in front of me. Especially at 2 am when the bars are closing.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 9, 2010)

KillTank said:


> About 7 to 12 times a shift, 5 shifts a week, for 2 years.





KillTank said:


> never have, I just watch a lot of cops and rescue 911



I see you changed your answer. Which one of these is your serious answer. Never or constantly?


----------



## exodus (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh snapple.


----------



## KillTank (Apr 9, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> I see you changed your answer. Which one of these is your serious answer. Never or constantly?



To tell you the truth... I find your argument pointless so I changed it hoping you would leave it alone. I will be in chat. we can talk there, other wise, drop it. Im not going to hijack this thread over some pointless arguing.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 9, 2010)

No worries... I feel the same about trying to discuss operational aspects with protocol zombies.


----------



## imurphy (Apr 9, 2010)

They're cliche, but some things to remember are:

It is NOT your emergency. If the patient dies en route, the extra time really means nothing. I know, I know, time is heart muscle etc, but not worth getting into an accident. Remember, it's better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6. 

You ambulance is built by the lowest bidder. The brakes are the cheapest possible to qualify as brakes.

DO come to a COMPLETE stop at ALL intersections, green or red. I have been buzzed I dont know how many times by a guy either having a green light or running a red.

People will NOT get out of your way all the time. In fact, less that 50% of the time.  For info on why a siren isn't heard: http://www.jems.com/news_and_articles/columns/molnar/lights_vs_sirens.html

Be prepared. A minority of people will pull to the right and stop. Some will stop dead when they finally hear the siren. Some will pull to the left, some will pull to the right and stop initially, then drive forward WHILE you are taking the right turn, hit you, and you've bought a night of paperwork my friend!

Shoulders / Breakdown lanes with lights and sirens are a total no-no. Like I said some people will pull to the right, without really looking, and there you are stuck between another car on your left, a ditch to your right and a car in front of you. Bad news all round, literally.

Driving on the other side of the road is not only no fun, but it can buy you some points on your licence, and probably a suspension from your supervisor. By this I mean blatantly being on the wrong side of the road, not just 1/4 of your unit over the line to safely pass a car that has pulled over. 

In the State of MA, you MAY travel 10mph above the posted limit in an emergency. Anything more than that is excessive in the eyes of the law. and it's your license!


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 9, 2010)

imurphy said:


> Driving on the other side of the road is not only no fun, but it can buy you some points on your licence, and probably a suspension from your supervisor. By this I mean blatantly being on the wrong side of the road, not just 1/4 of your unit over the line to safely pass a car that has pulled over.



I'd rather be on the wrong side than push traffic into an intersection against a red. Also, why would it get you points on your license?


----------



## imurphy (Apr 9, 2010)

You have me on that JP, but I mean for excessive distance. Anything more than like 15m is pushing it!


----------

